# RWHP Gains from FAST 92mm Intake



## mattwilcher (Jun 10, 2012)

Anyone have any idea how much of a RWHP gain would be seen from installing a FAST 92mm intake on my 2004 GTO that has all the typical bolt ons and exhaust etc. Right now I am pushing 342 RWHP . Just curious if its worth the money or is there another intake worth going with?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There is no other with the same performance unless it's another FAST like a 102. That said unless you can score one cheap I'd work on the other bottlenecks first. Remember you really need to remove the obstructions of the TB and MAF ahead of it. 243 heads will give you more (25) for less. A cam can get you 50 or so. You'll need a retune with any of them.


----------



## Wilhito (Oct 8, 2009)

I didn't have a FAST, just a stock that was bored out by Formato. He said the gains were probably somewhere in the ballpark of 8-10 with supporting mods. Not sure if that helps.

I would spend my money on a cam. A boomstick will make you feel it more than one of those.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not sure what year you have Wilhito. LS2s can gain from porting as they are pretty crappy stock. 2004s have the LS6 manifold which really can't be improved upon much outside of porting the opening bigger to match a 80 or 85mm TB. Then you need a SD tune or bigger MAF to take advantage of that.


----------



## darkostoj (Apr 3, 2011)

for the amount of money it costs and the gains you would see I would try other mods first.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

total proof that autos are fast than M6. I have simular mods and went 13.07 at 108 mph. A Fast intake will improve mid range to high end and will be seen throughout the power range. I think a Fast is better for someone that has engine mods such as head cam to help things breath better. Porting the stocker is probably the best bet.Figure out what you want to do and that will determine what parts need to support one another.-----danfigg


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Porting the LS6 mani is like burning money. Def get a set of 243s


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

danfigg said:


> total proof that autos are fast than M6. I have simular mods and went 13.07 at 108 mph. A Fast intake will improve mid range to high end and will be seen throughout the power range. I think a Fast is better for someone that has engine mods such as head cam to help things breath better. Porting the stocker is probably the best bet.Figure out what you want to do and that will determine what parts need to support one another.-----danfigg


2004 autos are slower until you get some more serious mods and then they get faster because the car is driving much more than the driver. Track times stories are tricky because prep and DA play a lot into it. FWIW my first 12 was with my '04 M6, just headers and a shifter, nothing else.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

mattwilcher said:


> Anyone have any idea how much of a RWHP gain would be seen from installing a FAST 92mm intake on my 2004 GTO that has all the typical bolt ons and exhaust etc. Right now I am pushing 342 RWHP . Just curious if its worth the money or is there another intake worth going with?


You already have a very good intake on your motor. Invest in a cam before you do anything. Your gains with a FAST intake while still using a factory cam will be minimal at best.


----------



## bigdeezs (Jan 2, 2014)

I have read that the FAST is supposed to gain around 20 or so over a early LS1 manifold (f-body) and only about 10 or so over your LS6...doesnt seem like money well spent to me. But definitely a relatively easy mod if that's what you're into.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

mattwilcher said:


> Anyone have any idea how much of a RWHP gain would be seen from installing a FAST 92mm intake on my 2004 GTO that has all the typical bolt ons and exhaust etc. Right now I am pushing 342 RWHP . Just curious if its worth the money or is there another intake worth going with?


Save your money and get a good cam and matching valve springs first. Putting a Non OEM intake on your car while using the stock cam shaft is like throwing money out the window. Get a cam first and think about an intake later.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

danfigg said:


> total proof that autos are fast than M6. I have simular mods and went 13.07 at 108 mph. A Fast intake will improve mid range to high end and will be seen throughout the power range. I think a Fast is better for someone that has engine mods such as head cam to help things breath better. Porting the stocker is probably the best bet.Figure out what you want to do and that will determine what parts need to support one another.-----danfigg


Consumer Automotive did some testing on 04 GTOs with both the A/4 and M/6 transmissions and they did the same with the 05 GTOs. All were in 100% factory stock condition and used the same driver. In test after test the A/4 cars consistantly ran quicker 1/4 mile times, recorded quicker 60ft times and 1/8th mile times. Their 0-60 MPH times were quicker and so were the 50-70 top gear Roll on times. The dilfference was minimal but at the track, A minimal faster time = A WIN


As far as your thoughts on a F.A.S.T intake manifold, you are 100% correct. They do produce a good product but not worth the price for a Bolt On Motor. You will need a cam to get a decent gain. Doing a Cam and a FAST at the same time will make for a good package but for those that can not afford it, Get a CAM first.


----------

